
Dear Authors, Your Next Book Should be an App, Not an iBook - apu
http://techcrunch.com/2010/04/11/dear-authors-your-next-book-should-be-an-app-not-an-ibook/
======
drallison
The iPad may be a spiffy glitzy flash platform for multi-media, but it's not
going to kill reading or books. At least, not for people with intellectual
curiosity. Written materials, fiction or non-fiction, are a good way to
present complex ideas efficiently. Multimedia is not. Descarte's Discourse on
the Method of Rightly Conducting One's Reason and of Seeking Truth in the
Sciences (1637), which lays some of the foundations of modern science, is a
worthwhile read. What would an iPad version look like if it's not a book. What
about Dostoevsky's Notes from the Underground, which some say is the best
exposition of Existentialist thought? How would it play as a iPad application?
Or Hemingway's Old Man of the Sea? I suspect that multimedia iPad applications
will be, like movies based on books, always lacking nuance, complexity, and
depth.

